# Irish Music



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm Irish, & in being that, I still have a hard time figuring out whether that's a fortunate or unfortunate thing
I really don't know if I was cursed or saved
I have alway's liked a drink & a good brawl, which we are noted for, which is a downside in my mind.
I guess it's all about how you look at it 
But, I love Irish music/poetry & I'd like to share some of the songs/stories that I grew up with.
So, I'm starting this thread to share some of my culture I guess.
I hope you enjoy it 


































The Passion of Yeats


Passion was a central theme in the work of the beloved and Nobel Prize winning Irish poet William Butler Yeats. This film explores how passion is woven throu...




youtu.be


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

Here's another rendition of this very old Irish revolutionary tune


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

Ah, feck it 
One more ( I love this fucking song  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

Take your time & check out this set from Clannad
It's fucking magnificent!!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

This is my favorite violin song of all time (fuck Vivaldi  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

This is the National Anthem of Ireland
Fuck the English
We won


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

Ok, it's time to throw some other Irish musicians into the mix 
Let's start right here


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

This is funny/very cool (fucking Irish are crazy, right?/Nice  )






I love that fucking band

This is my favorite song by them


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

She was Irish in her heart/soul/mind in my opinion
Good thing/bad thing?
Who the fuck will ever know, right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Take your time & check out this set from Clannad
> It's fucking magnificent!!!!


Speed ahead if necessary to 36:10 & just listen.
Fucking brilliant, right?

Ah right, it's time for a flute & a fiddle


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

Even Russians like this song


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

This is another rendition


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

Yea, we like to dance/fight/drink
It get's complicated at certain times


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, we like to dance/fight/drink
> It get's complicated at certain times


You never said you were on an album cover. I stumbled upon it. LMAO. Profile pic makes sense not just funny.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 5, 2021)

The full album is good. 




But you can't fail to enjoy this track.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 10, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> The full album is good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Pogues/Shane were fucking awesome
Only saw them once though on Randalls Island in NYC when they had a Flaugh/Irish music festival
Shane was all fucked up, but still excellent


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2021)

My mothers sister, Aunt Noani, would play this on her accordion/squeeze box sitting in her kitchen by the fireplace
Fucking magnificent


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2021)

He's Irish (he might not know it, but he really is  )


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4823242


Give me music
It's needed
Something like this


----------



## sf_frankie (Feb 11, 2021)

Back in 2007 my life was a Mundy song. I lost my heart to a Galway girl. Even had the straight black hair and green eyes! 

When I lived there, the most popular Irish songs were anything by Kings of Leon. No body does a sing a long like the Irish. So awesome to have a whole bar stop everything and sing along to a song when it comes on.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2021)

Or this


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2021)

sf_frankie said:


> Back in 2007 my life was a Mundy song. I lost my heart to a Galway girl. Even had the straight black hair and green eyes!
> 
> When I lived there, the most popular Irish songs were anything by Kings of Leon. No body does a sing a long like the Irish. So awesome to have a whole bar stop everything and sing along to a song when it comes on.


I'm a pure Galway/Bog man & spent a good majority of my time there as a youth, when I wasn't in school in New York
My parents were from Leenane/Clifden in Galway, the West of Ireland
Both named Coyne
They grew up 30 miles apart in Ireland & then met each other in Chicago in 1940 & fell in love
Actually an amazing story
I alway's got shit about it though,with both my parents with the same last name (No, they weren't related  )
One more Tommy Makem tune (for now)


----------



## sf_frankie (Feb 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm a pure Galway/Bog man & spent a good majority of time there
> My parents were from Leenane/Clifden in Galway, the West of Ireland
> Both named Coyne
> They grew up 30 miles apart in Ireland & then met each other in Chicago in 1940 & fell in love
> ...


Galway is my favorite place in the world! The West is gorgeous. I've never seen a place so green. The Emerald Isle nickname is well earned!


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2021)

Ah, feck it
I love this guy
One more


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2021)

sf_frankie said:


> Galway is my favorite place in the world! The West is gorgeous. I've never seen a place so green. The Emerald Isle nickname is well earned!


Go to Leenane in Connamara, Galway next visit, and go to a B&B named Le Fjord on the Killery Harbor (my mothers birthplace)
Tell them your a friend of me, James Coyne
You will be treated as a King, fucking guaranteed.
It's nice to communicate with you
You make me smile, which is very nice, indeed 
Stay safe & strong


----------



## sf_frankie (Feb 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Go to Leenane in Connamara, Galway next visit, and go to a B&B named Le Fjord on the Killery Harbor (my mothers birthplace)
> Tell them your a friend of me, James Coyne
> You will be treated as a King, fucking guaranteed.
> It's nice to communicate with you
> ...


I'd love to go back once travel restrictions are lifted. I've got a feeling the folks at the BnB may know several James Coyne...don't think your name could be more Irish. I've met more than one Coyne from Galway!


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2021)

sf_frankie said:


> I'd love to go back once travel restrictions are lifted. I've got a feeling the folks at the BnB may know several James Coyne...don't think your name could be more Irish. I've met more than one Coyne from Galway!


Yea, Galway is full of fucking Coyne's
Just tell them James Francis Patrick Coyne, son of Julia Mary Coyne & Patrick Joseph Coyne, who was the daughter of Peter & Margret Coyne, who were founder's of that village, Leenane, after the fucking Brits relocated/expelled them from their actual homeland in 1700 from the North of Ireland to make room for those Protestant cunts (Yea, they did that) to the worst area/land in Ireland (Yea, I remember/will never forget)
It's funny that now it's considered by many to be the most beautiful area/part of Ireland (It's all fucking rock/bog/I like it though  )


----------



## sf_frankie (Feb 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, Galway is full of fucking Coyne's
> Just tell them James Francis Patrick Coyne, son of Julia Mary Coyne & Patrick Joseph Coyne, who was the daughter of Peter & Margret Coyne, who were founder's of that village after the fucking Brits relocated/expelled them from their actual homeland in 1700 from the North of Ireland to make room for those Protestant cunts (Yea, they did that) too the worst area/land in Ireland (Yea, I remember/will never forget)
> It's funny that now it's considered by many to be the most beautiful area/part of Ireland (It's all fucking rock/bog/I like it though  )


It a different kind of beauty for sure. The bog would make an excellent movie set for another planet. And the cliffs are really something else.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2021)

sf_frankie said:


> It a different kind of beauty for sure. The bog would make an excellent movie set for another planet. And the cliffs are really something else.


Yea, bog land, for sure
When I was a kid sent off to Ireland as a youth, I spent hours/days cutting fucking turf, they're only source of fuel/heat with a jar of tea & a slice of bread & a bit of jam.
Sad/Happy?
I don't ever think I'll really know for sure


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2021)

solakani said:


>


This is my favorite ( I married my wife because she had brown eyes  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2021)

Did you ever hear about the Black Irish?
This gentleman was one


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is my favorite ( I married my wife because she had brown eyes  )


One more version


----------



## solakani (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Celts are here (Feb 11, 2021)

I’m Irish born and raised in Belfast been living in California for the last 20 years,I hate this sort of
Music to be honest lol


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 11, 2021)

solakani said:


>


Everyone likes that video lol
Good drinking song


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 11, 2021)

Slàinte


----------



## myvoy (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 11, 2021)

Went to watch them play their old stuff and their latest album in Manchester.

Amazing band.

I only just realised that this song was so like my life at that time and I didn't even know.

What if this is all the love you'll ever get - Snow Patrol.








Snow Patrol - What If This Is All The Love You Ever Get? (Official Video)


Brand new album WILDNESS is out now: http://SnowPatrol.lnk.to/WildnessID Snow Patrol - What If This Is All The Love You Ever Get? (Official Video)Directed by...




m.youtube.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Celts are here (Feb 12, 2021)

solakani said:


>


Jesus Christ lol


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 12, 2021)

myvoy said:


>


Hate the cranberries and her crying voice also hate U2 christy Moore, dubliners lol


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Celts are here (Feb 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


>


Friends of mine from Belfast ,their also in a punk band called the defets


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Celts are here (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)

Celts are here said:


>


I like you 
Let's go


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Celts are here (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)

The fucking Celts were fucking amazing
Just imagine taking a sheep's belly, wrapping it around some pieces of wood in a circular fashion & making fucking music with it
Fucking brilliant, right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)

Tin whistle is my favorite though


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)

Then this


----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)

Let's go for some modern Irish music


----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)

solakani said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)

Let's dance


----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

A good poem/it's truth/fucking sad, right?/fucking reality though, unfortunately


----------



## solakani (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

Just to let you know, these guys, well at least the majority, had Irish ancestry, unfortunately they were born in England '
Fucking fact


----------



## solakani (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 15, 2021)

Boru420 said:


>


Mayo represent


----------



## solakani (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 15, 2021)

solakani said:


> Mayo represent


Fuck Mayo (It's a primitive district/area/county in Ireland in case you don't understand/I'm from Galway, thank fucking God  )
Galway fucking Rules!!! (Clare 2nd place  )

These are some good Irishmen


----------



## solakani (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 15, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Mayo (It's a primitive district/area/county in Ireland in case you don't understand/I'm from Galway, thank fucking God  )
> Galway fucking Rules!!! (Clare 2nd place  )
> 
> These are some good Irishmen


Thanks for breaking it down Mayo vs Galway so that I am able to understand better. It is President's Day in US. Joe Biden has roots in Mayo.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 16, 2021)

solakani said:


> Thanks for breaking it down Mayo vs Galway so that I am able to understand better. It is President's Day in US. Joe Biden has roots in Mayo.


Where my family comes from in Ireland, which is Galway, we were mere meters away from Mayo.
We would regularly throw rocks/turf at those fuckers
It was fun


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 16, 2021)

solakani said:


> Joe Biden has roots in Mayo.


The only good thing to emerge from that cursed area


----------



## solakani (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 16, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Where my family comes from in Ireland, which is Galway, we were mere meters away from Mayo.
> We would regularly throw rocks/turf at those fuckers
> It was fun


Jimdamick has always said that he likes a drink or two and enjoys a good fight. When someone takes a bullet for me, they have earned my respect and I will trust them with my own life. Does not matter to me where they are from.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

Great song 7 Days in Ireland peace out


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 24, 2021)

A beautiful song (written by Jimi Hendrix/RIP, my brother)


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 24, 2021)

Yea, this is what we, the Irish, actually fucking do
Sit in a pub/drink & play music
Been there/done it (I played the tin whistle)
God bless ye all!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 2, 2021)

so my fav irish music was in a tiny pub outside of belfast. a backroom that was taken over by some locals. i was there with a co-worker. 
how about my fav U2 song? and i've been a fan since the 80's.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 2, 2021)

One Irishman & a Welshman (both Celtics/we rule  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so my fav irish music was in a tiny pub outside of belfast. a backroom that was taken over by some locals. i was there with a co-worker.
> how about my fav U2 song? and i've been a fan since the 80's.


You were in Belfast?
That was the 1st place I had a gun pointed at me by a British soldier driving with my father crossing the border going back to Galway/the Republic


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You were in Belfast?
> That was the 1st place I had a gun pointed at me by a British soldier driving with my father crossing the border going back to Galway/the Republic


early 2000's. was doing some work at Diageo (makers of Irish Cream). some of those murals in belfast were scary as hell. and some of the stories the locals told us were nuts: machine guns, machetes, crazy shit!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Mar 15, 2021)

I seen them in Glasgow about 20 years ago.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2021)

This fucker can dance


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I seen them in Glasgow about 20 years ago.


Good for you, you were fortunate


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2021)

We like to dance also


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2021)

This is my heritage, the West of Ireland, Connamara, Galway


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2021)

These are my roots (I added Marijuana/LSD)


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2021)

A beautiful song about my heritage


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 19, 2021)

We, the Irish/me actully do ths (especially after a glass or two of punch  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2021)

These are my instruments of choice, plus a fiddle


----------

